# Einsteigerfragen



## Skyfall91 (11. Dez 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich hab seit ein paar Monaten Informatikunterricht und hab ein paar Probleme. Wir haben bisher nur einen Crashkurs gemacht mit ein paar Begriffsklärungen und müssen morgen ein paar Fragen beantworten können. Hier sind einige Sachen dabei mit denen ich nigs anfangen kann deshalb wende ich mich an euch.

1. Was ist das Java-Schlüsselwort, um ein Objekt zu erzeugen?

2. Wie kann ich dem Konstruktor Parameter übergeben?
Hierbei glaube ich zu wissen, dass das einfach die Variablen sind die ich in die Klammer hinter den Konstruktornamen direkt schreibe oder?

3.Was bedeutet es Funktionen (und auch Konstruktoren) zu überladen? (Mehrere Funktionen mit dem gleichen Funktionsnamen, jedoch unterschiedliche Anzahl an Parametern)

4. Was bedeutet bei der Variablendeklaration "mit Initialisierung"?

Hab das ziemlich wörtlich übernommen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das in möglichst einfacher Sprache erklären  bin noch ein absoluter noob auf dem Gebiet^^

Danke im Vorraus, lG


----------



## imillitay (11. Dez 2012)

Ich konnte für jede deiner Fragen eine gute Erklärung finden, wenn ich bei Google die entsprechenden Schlüsselwörter aus der Frage eingegeben habe. Lies dir doch mal die Suchergebnisse durch und poste nochmal, wenn du zu einer bestimmten Sache Fragen hast.

Zu Frage 3: 





> (Mehrere Funktionen mit dem gleichen Funktionsnamen, jedoch unterschiedliche Anzahl an Parametern)


Ist schon halb richtig, da ist noch mehr möglich.


----------



## Skyfall91 (11. Dez 2012)

gegoogelt hab ich dazu schon ne halbe stunde aber die forenergebnisse die da meistens kommen kapier ich nicht, vll fehlt mir einfach noch das fachwissen dazu. bzw die ausschnitte aus den java programmen, die in den foren gepostet werden sind meistens zu umfangreich mit vielen befehlen und sachen die ich nicht kenne, deshalb kann ichs kaum nachvollziehen :/ hab Informatik leider nur 1h pro woche und bisher noch nicht viel gemacht.

ein paar sachen konnte ich mir ja auch schon erklären die hab ich hier jetzt natürlich nicht nochmal genannt.


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Dez 2012)

Skyfall91 hat gesagt.:


> gegoogelt hab ich dazu schon ne halbe stunde aber die forenergebnisse die da meistens kommen kapier ich nicht



Wikipedia zu Initialisierung:

*Die Zuweisung eines Initial- oder Anfangswertes zu einer Variablen*


Was verstehst du daran nicht?




> Was ist das Java-Schlüsselwort, um ein Objekt zu erzeugen?




```
Point myPoint = new Point(12, 33);

Date createDate = new Date();

User user = new User("Max", "Muster", 1.87, 21);
```

Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Trolllllll (13. Dez 2012)

Siehe in deinem Text


Skyfall91 hat gesagt.:


> 1. Was ist das Java-Schlüsselwort, um ein Objekt zu erzeugen?
> *new*
> 2. Wie kann ich dem Konstruktor Parameter übergeben?
> Hierbei glaube ich zu wissen, dass das einfach die Variablen sind die ich in die Klammer hinter den Konstruktornamen direkt schreibe oder?
> ...


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Dez 2012)

Lösungen posten ist langweilig..

Dazu noch ist


> 3.Was bedeutet es Funktionen (und auch Konstruktoren) zu überladen? (Mehrere Funktionen mit dem gleichen Funktionsnamen, jedoch unterschiedliche Anzahl an Parametern)
> 
> ja, also gleicher Name, aber jedoch andere Funktionsweise



falsch


Die Funktionsweise hat nix mit überladen/nicht überladen zu tun. Ich kann auch eine Methode überladen und sie tut noch immer dasselbe..


----------



## Trolllllll (13. Dez 2012)

ok, ja aber kann haben


----------



## Skyfall91 (13. Dez 2012)

alles klar ich habs jetzt ziemlich drin, danke


----------



## hüteüberhüte (13. Dez 2012)

Antwort 2 von Troll ist auch falsch bzw. nicht vollständig.

Aktuelle Parameter (actual parameters) können Literale / Konstanten oder Variablen sein.

Troll' doch einfach woanders und lasse Anfänger mit deinem Halbwissen in Ruhe.

Grüße
Hütte


----------

